# John Langley



## Randall Fragg (Jun 12, 2015)

John Langley is the former owner of The Red and Black Cafe, an anarchist coffee shop in Portland. Former because it closed down due to Langley's incompetence. Under Langley, the cafe became a hang out for junkies and ADF types, especially after he banned police from the store. Even when a guy was ODing on heroin in the bathroom. 
Langley dealt with his failure by growing up and becoming a productive member of societ- nahhh, he said "fuck da popo", and became a dedicated ADF asspatter/internet tough guy.
Not kidding about the "Internet Tough Guy"  thing. Langley hates cops even more than Tyce. In his eyes, any association with law enforcement makes you a psychotic racist neonazi. 


Spoiler






















The real content from Langley is his links, because he seems to share every damn fringe group on facebook. These are often a goldmine, such as Revolution News, who's comments sections has as much antisemitism as Stormfront.


Spoiler: SJW or Stormfront 





 


 


 


 





Really, Facebook Anarchists in general are pretty cringey. Obnoxious "I wanna do what I wanna do" deadbeats who depend on the system they hate, want a bloody revolution without understanding that it would suck for them, and turn people away from actual issues by being arrogant dipshits. 
Really, not too different that those right wing militia types running through the woods with AR-15s in preparation for "Obummer's New World Order".


----------



## Zeorus (Jun 12, 2015)

Randall Fragg said:


> Really, Facebook Anarchists in general are pretty cringey. Obnoxious "I wanna do what I wanna do" deadbeats who depend on the system they hate, want a bloody revolution without understanding that it would suck for them, and turn people away from actual issues by being arrogant dipshits.
> Really, not too different that those right wing militia types running through the woods with AR-15s in preparation for "Obummer's New World Order".



Facebook Anarchists are why I tend not to discuss my views on Facebook.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 12, 2015)

John Langley is also the person that "saved" Phil from his latest "suicide attempt", where he spent hours loitering on an overpass and posting to facebook how he was going to jump.  John Langley did not, however, offer Phil a place to stay for more than a single day.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Sep 29, 2015)

More stuff from The Whitest Knight, now with Arthurchu crossover action:


Spoiler














Also, random #analchest things Langly has reblogged


Spoiler











THE SYSTEM IS WHY I LIVE IN A TRAILER!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Random Old Posts


Spoiler


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Sep 29, 2015)

Randall Fragg said:


>



What is his mental illness/disability? Is he acknowledging his autism?


----------



## MMX (Sep 29, 2015)

So whats John doing these days after his cafe spectacularly failed.
Doesnt he live in a van or something ?


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 29, 2015)

Randall Fragg said:


> "All white people are racist."



This is one of those technically true things that is despite that incredibly stupid.

All people are racist, period.  It is simply natural and practically hardwired into human psychology to tend to trust and like people who look more like you, and to tend to be suspicious of and dislike those who do not.  Race is one of the most salient characteristics that is immediately noticed by all humans, even if they know nothing else about the person they see.

We have this thing called civilization that teaches people away from our basest instincts, and that is how we can actually have societies that are composed of people of different races, cultures, religions, and other diverse characteristics without killing each other.

Civilization, incidentally, is something anarchists, at least of Langley's idiotic variety, want to destroy.


----------



## Sczylak Madgar (Sep 29, 2015)

This guy is like SJW @Null if you think about it for a while.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 29, 2015)

Sczylak Madgar said:


> This guy is like SJW @Null if you think about it for a while.



Langley basically burned his own mini-society to the ground, though, out of incompetence and stupidity.  He's not even a mini-Null.


----------



## Sczylak Madgar (Sep 29, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Langley basically burned his own mini-society to the ground, though, out of incompetence and stupidity.  He's not even a mini-Null.


The whole "FUCK COPS FUCK COPS I WANT ALL COPS TO DIE DIE COPS PLEASE GIMME ARTICLES ABOUT DEAD COPS I MASTURBATE TO THEM" thing is totes Null, though.


----------



## Tookie (Sep 29, 2015)

"Fuck da police"
-John Langley


----------



## The I Scream Man (Sep 29, 2015)

SkeletonBias420 said:


> View attachment 51450
> "Fuck da police"
> -John Langley


Which one of them is him?


----------



## Tookie (Sep 29, 2015)

TheIceCreamMan said:


> Which one of them is him?


The one in the purple shirt trying to look deep and pensive.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm glad I picked correctly, I said, "it's probably the most punchable one" and I was right on the dollar


----------



## Sczylak Madgar (Sep 29, 2015)

Also about the Ashkenazim: I love how SJWs say they're not Semitic peoples but actual Stormfront racists and Neo-Nazis say they're not white. Goddammit, da juice do get the short end of the stick.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Sep 29, 2015)

Sczylak Madgar said:


> Also about the Ashkenazim: I love how SJWs say they're not Semitic peoples but actual Stormfront racists and Neo-Nazis say they're not white. Goddammit, da juice do get the short end of the stick.


At least they have a culture of working hard and achieving more than SJWs and Stormfags do in their lives


----------



## Sczylak Madgar (Sep 29, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> At least they have a culture of working hard and achieving more than SJWs and Stormfags do in their lives


And that's why Langley hates Jews.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 29, 2015)

MMX said:


> So whats John doing these days after his cafe spectacularly failed.
> Doesnt he live in a van or something ?


If so, I hope it's down by a river.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 30, 2015)

Randall Fragg said:


> Random Old Posts
> 
> 
> Spoiler


By my standards, when you're bitching about the ACLU supporting the wrong kind of free speech, you're really far gone.


----------



## Mogambo (Sep 30, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> All people are racist, period.  It is simply natural and practically hardwired into human psychology to tend to trust and like people who look more like you, and to tend to be suspicious of and dislike those who do not.  Race is one of the most salient characteristics that is immediately noticed by all humans, even if they know nothing else about the person they see.



Meh, I tend to think this is overstated. Don't forget that most 'races' look more or less like their neighbors, and the most intense conflicts tend to be with neighboring groups that inevitably share the same blood and often culture. Irish Catholics and Protestants, Jews and Germans, Palestinian Arabs and Israeli Jews, Navajo and Hopi, Pakistanis and Indians, Iraqi Arab Sunnis and Iraqi Arab Shi'as, Hutus and Tutsis, Greek Cyrpiots and Northern Cypriots, Kurds and Turks.... Besides, if anything, human history tends to show that people are more interested in having sex with people who look different from themselves, because we are horny little buggers.



Sczylak Madgar said:


> Also about the Ashkenazim: I love how SJWs say they're not Semitic peoples but actual Stormfront racists and Neo-Nazis say they're not white. Goddammit, da juice do get the short end of the stick.



As I've said before, the myth of Ashkenazim being 'secret Khazars*' is one that both white supremacists and liberal SJWs embrace. After all, if they are secretly 'white' then they are evil colonial invaders in Palestine. In some cases the liberals are trying to contrast Ashkenazi Jews with 'good' Sephardi and Mizrahi Jews. I don't think they realize that there's a very strong conservative streak within such communities. Rabbi Ovadia Yosef's Shas party was formed specifically to promote their interests!



Marvin said:


> By my standards, when you're bitching about the ACLU supporting the wrong kind of free speech, you're really far gone.



At least I get that. Sort of. The problem is that ACLU supports all free speech, which unfortunately does include violent groups like neo-Nazis, white supremacists and outright terrorist supporters. I find it difficult to give ANY support to these groups because they would not do the same. Indeed, they try to suppress everyone else's freedom of speech.

* Note that historical conversions to Judaism DID take place, but saying the entire Central European Jewish population is descendant from a relatively small group of Jewish elites in a Caucasian kingdom is absurd. Also, the Khazars were one of many Turkic people so I'm not sure the SJWs would consider them white, were any identifiable Khazars left alive today.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Feb 4, 2016)

HOLY SHIT, we just got some nice new content leaked from Langley's FB Page. The IRS is shaking him down for not doing his taxes when hewas running that anarchist cafe into the ground.














Additionally, he flat out admits to being a welfare leech who does nothing but browse Facebook CREATE PRO-REVOLUTIONARY PROPAGANDA all day.


Spoiler















Some of his propaganda. (Get barneyfag in here for number 2).


Spoiler
























He also denies being anti-semetic, despite being friends with raging Hitler Fetishist Ahuviya Harel.


Spoiler


----------



## chimpburgers (Feb 4, 2016)

You can just how even when he admits to fucking up and being a loser, he's all smug and arrogant about it.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Feb 4, 2016)

Randall Fragg said:


> HOLY SHIT, we just got some nice new content leaked from Langley's FB Page. The IRS is shaking him down for not doing his taxes when hewas running that anarchist cafe into the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing more satisfying in the world than seeing smug faggots get hoisted on their own petard.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Feb 4, 2016)

He should totes do what this guy I know did. He had a friend who was a theatre make-up artist do him up to be bloody and bruised, say he was jumped for being gay and sent the pics to creditors for pity.

It didn't work, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Feb 4, 2016)

Man if I was working at the IRS I would totally check the social media accounts of the people who sent me these letters.


----------



## Surtur (Feb 4, 2016)

Man, there is only one thing, just one thing in this whole world that you do not and I repeat do not fuck with under any circumstances and that is the fucking IRS. Enjoy being a prison bitch Johnny boy.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 4, 2016)

The most annoying thing is IRS collectors are like some of the most reasonable people I've dealt with. Just tell them the circumstances, and they're totally willing to work with you.

Acting like a petty cunt isn't going to help, though.


----------



## Save Goober (Feb 4, 2016)

Randall Fragg said:


> HOLY SHIT, we just got some nice new content leaked from Langley's FB Page. The IRS is shaking him down for not doing his taxes when hewas running that anarchist cafe into the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy fucking shit it's almost like you can't just open a business and claim you are communists who don't make any money and dodge taxes. This is incredible.


----------

